# Promise EDP by Jennifer Lopez



## Dawn (Mar 18, 2020)

Jennifer Lopez recently launched her 25th fragrance as a celebration of the promises she’s made to herself. The floral, woody fragrance is a mix of tangerine, pink berries, nashi pear, creamy sandalwood and other woodsy sweet scents for the perfect scent. ($45-$65 for 1-3.4oz, ulta.com)


----------

